# Best unlocked inexpensive phone for Canada?



## wackymother (Aug 2, 2016)

We're going to be traveling to Canada soon, and our U.S. cell phones can't be used there--they're on the wrong network. 

I understand that I need an unlocked phone to take to Canada. Can anyone recommend an inexpensive pay-as-you-go option? I just need to be able to talk and text. I don't have to have data (although of course it would be nice). TIA!


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 2, 2016)

This strikes me as odd - did you check with your carrier to see if they have a "plan" that you can purchase for the time that you are in Canada?  Even if your carrier isn't in Canada (for example, let's say Verison), they should have an agreement with some Canadian carrier to provide their customers with service.  We have lots of friends (from all different states, so likely different carriers) who visit us and they never have any problem with their phones. 

The only type of phone that won't work here (I think) are the old analog phones, but do they even work in the US any longer?

Best of luck in getting this sorted out!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2016)

Wacky, are you looking for just a short term phone for just this trip, or do you want a new, unlocked phone for both at home and away? If your current carrier is Sprint, or some areas of Verizon, where only CDMA is available. You're pretty much stuck with what you have. Most carriers worldwide use GSM, and virtually any unlocked phone will work anywhere. If you just want a cheapie for one trip, perhaps a pay-as-you-go phone from Wal-Mart would work for you. If you want a nice, unlocked new phone, and are Amazon Prime, look at the BLU R1 on Amazon. $59. Unlocked with 2 SIM slots, so you can keep your 'at home' number and service active, and put a SIM for wherever you travel (available in kiosks, phone stores, Online) in the second slot.

Jim


----------



## wackymother (Aug 2, 2016)

PrairieGirl said:


> This strikes me as odd - did you check with your carrier to see if they have a "plan" that you can purchase for the time that you are in Canada?  Even if your carrier isn't in Canada (for example, let's say Verison), they should have an agreement with some Canadian carrier to provide their customers with service.  We have lots of friends (from all different states, so likely different carriers) who visit us and they never have any problem with their phones.
> 
> The only type of phone that won't work here (I think) are the old analog phones, but do they even work in the US any longer?
> 
> Best of luck in getting this sorted out!



We have Boost pay-as-you-go phones, which use the Sprint network in the United States. The networks in Canada use a different protocol than Sprint. So if you have a phone that relies on the AT&T network or the Verizon network, you can take it into Canada and arrange coverage with your existing carrier. If your phone uses the Sprint network, you're out of luck. 

Your friends might well all have better plans than we do!


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 2, 2016)

Ah, that makes sense now.  Thanks!


----------



## Velo (Aug 2, 2016)

7/11 in Canada sell cheap unlocked phones and if you don't want data they also have a $25 plan that lasts a year, good for just having in the glove box.


----------



## Velo (Aug 2, 2016)

Almost forgot, you can look here  speakout7eleven dot ca


----------



## wackymother (Aug 2, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Wacky, are you looking for just a short term phone for just this trip, or do you want a new, unlocked phone for both at home and away? If your current carrier is Sprint, or some areas of Verizon, where only CDMA is available. You're pretty much stuck with what you have. Most carriers worldwide use GSM, and virtually any unlocked phone will work anywhere. If you just want a cheapie for one trip, perhaps a pay-as-you-go phone from Wal-Mart would work for you. If you want a nice, unlocked new phone, and are Amazon Prime, look at the BLU R1 on Amazon. $59. Unlocked with 2 SIM slots, so you can keep your 'at home' number and service active, and put a SIM for wherever you travel (available in kiosks, phone stores, Online) in the second slot.
> 
> Jim




Thanks! Our phones are indeed on the Sprint network. I want to keep my nice phone and my number, so I don't know if I could use a two-SIM phone at all. I guess I could get a two-SIM phone and get a new U.S. number AND a new Canadian number? That way people in both countries could call me. 

Thanks!


----------



## wackymother (Aug 2, 2016)

Velo said:


> Almost forgot, you can look here  speakout7eleven dot ca



Thanks! I'm looking at them right now. They seem like exactly what we need!


----------



## wackymother (Aug 2, 2016)

Except...they're only available in Canada? And you need a Canadian credit card to get one?


----------



## wackymother (Aug 2, 2016)

Ugh, help me! If I buy this unlocked phone: 

https://www.amazon.com/BLU-Advance-...70159993&sr=1-5&keywords=unlocked+cell+phones

Plus this Tracfone SIM kit (I think I need this one rather than the dual GSM/CDME, to be sure that I'm joining a GSM network): 

https://www.amazon.com/Tracfone-Bri...0817&sr=8-3-fkmr1&keywords=tracfone+byop+at&t

And then I put them together, will I be able to make and receive calls in Canada? Even with a U.S. phone number?

Thank you!


----------



## wackymother (Aug 2, 2016)

Okay, no, I don't think that will work. Still puzzling over this. It seems like it should be easy.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2016)

How about calling/emailing tracphone support and asking them if their service works in Canada. Their SIM will work in the Blu phone, and you could port your Boost number to the tracphone. That would seem to accomplish what you want to do all the way around.

Jim

P.S. I looked at that tracphone sim, and it shows a U.S. map, and says Nationwide service, but the T-Mobile one on the same page of Amazon says theirs has unlimited talk/text/2G data in US, Canada, and Mexico.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 2, 2016)

I just had a lovely chat session with AT&T. 

It looks like I can get an unlocked GSM phone, then port my number over from Boost, then use that as a GoPhone for $60 per month that will work in the US and Canada. No need for two SIMS. And I really love my Samsung Galaxy S4 (yes, I know, it's old).


----------



## wackymother (Aug 2, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> How about calling/emailing tracphone support and asking them if their service works in Canada. Their SIM will work in the Blu phone, and you could port your Boost number to the tracphone. That would seem to accomplish what you want to do all the way around.
> 
> Jim
> 
> P.S. I looked at that tracphone sim, and it shows a U.S. map, and says Nationwide service, but the T-Mobile one on the same page of Amazon says theirs has unlimited talk/text/2G data in US, Canada, and Mexico.



Thanks! Tracfone support is pretty bad...actually, Boost support isn't great either. I've been happy with Boost, but I think I'm ready to move on to AT&T to get the two-country coverage with my own number. Off to look for a phone!


----------



## cd5 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Roam Mobility*

There's a Canadian company that will sell you a SIM card for use in an unlocked phone and which is good indefinitely. I use them for trips to the US but they also offer plans now for US travellers to Canada. They have arrangements with major providers in both the US and Canada and the service is excellent. 
See roammobility.ca 
Unlimited talk, text, 400mb data per day, and hotspot tethering, voice-mail and lots more for $35usd per week, $50 for 14 days & $60 for 21 days. Sim card included in price. This is for lte coverage... 
Requires an unlocked phone.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 2, 2016)

cd5 said:


> There's a Canadian company that will sell you a SIM card for use in an unlocked phone and which is good indefinitely. I use them for trips to the US but they also offer plans now for US travellers to Canada. They have arrangements with major providers in both the US and Canada and the service is excellent.
> See roammobility.ca
> Unlimited talk, text, 400mb data per day, and hotspot tethering, voice-mail and lots more for $35usd per week, $50 for 14 days & $60 for 21 days. Sim card included in price. This is for lte coverage...
> Requires an unlocked phone.



Thanks! Will hold on to that. We have another lead--my friend who has T-Mobile is looking to see if she can add me on to her plan for $10 a month, and then if I bring an unlocked phone, can it be used in Canada. We think this might be a promising new development! 

Thanks to all who are helping me with this struggle!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 2, 2016)

wackymother said:


> Thanks! Will hold on to that. We have another lead--my friend who has T-Mobile is looking to see if she can add me on to her plan for $10 a month, and then if I bring an unlocked phone, can it be used in Canada. We think this might be a promising new development!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who are helping me with this struggle!





^this is the best solution


----------



## wackymother (Aug 3, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> ^this is the best solution



Do you use T-Mobile, Ken? Does it work in Canada?


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 3, 2016)

wackymother said:


> Do you use T-Mobile, Ken? Does it work in Canada?




Of course it works in Canada - that's the whole point of their newer North American coverage. I'll be using this for my next trip north.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 3, 2016)

Our Tracfone DID NOT WORK in Canada despite spending an hour on the phone in the US with their 'TECHNICAL EXPERT" before we left.  

Sterling


----------



## wackymother (Aug 3, 2016)

Okay, I've ordered a new unlocked Samsung Galaxy S4. I would have gotten a Blu, but they say that it doesn't always work with T-Mobile's voice network. I love my S4, so I figured at least this way I would have a nice new unlocked phone to switch to any carrier that works. 

I'll let you all know how this works out! Going away for a few days (not to Canada), so I'll get it going next week.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 3, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> Our Tracfone DID NOT WORK in Canada despite spending an hour on the phone in the US with their 'TECHNICAL EXPERT" before we left.
> 
> Sterling



Yeah, I know those Tracfone people. You really can drive yourself up a wall with them. It's worth almost any amount of money not to have to deal with them.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 3, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> Of course it works in Canada - that's the whole point of their newer North American coverage. I'll be using this for my next trip north.



That's why we are going to switch from AT&T to T-Mobile after our trip to USVI (not sure about T-mol's coverage there but will find out in a week as our guest uses a T-mol phone).

Ken, how is the T-Mobile's coverage in Europe? going to Italy/Croatia/Greece in a month...


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 3, 2016)

LisaH said:


> Ken, how is the T-Mobile's coverage in Europe? going to Italy/Croatia/Greece in a month...




I've heard it's quite good there, but that's what you should expect from almost all carriers since they have roaming agreements. I usually use a local sim and service when in Europe, though I did use it in Germany earlier this year since I was only there a two nights and German prepaid services are still expensive.

I know this summer T-Mobile was offering LTE data speeds in Europe rather than the very slow 2G speeds they normally offer. It was better for people I knew who visited to use that rather than getting a new sim. If this becomes a standard feature in future, it will remove the need for me to get a country/region specific sim when traveling.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 5, 2016)

wackymother said:


> I just had a lovely chat session with AT&T.
> 
> It looks like I can get an unlocked GSM phone, then port my number over from Boost, then use that as a GoPhone for $60 per month that will work in the US and Canada. No need for two SIMS. And I really love my Samsung Galaxy S4 (yes, I know, it's old).



That was our set up while driving through Canada. The AT&T pre paid iphone worked pretty good. I haven't tried our Tmobile service in Canada yet. From what I hear it suppose to work but I am bringing the AT&T pre paid iphone anyway as back up if we head to Yellow Knife.

Bill


----------



## am1 (Aug 8, 2016)

I am using the att go phone anywhere in North America plan and depending on where you are it is the *****.  It roams on Rogers and if it were to roam on Telus would work great.  I have an iphone 5 which may be part of the issue but the technical support would not say that.  Only thing worse then the signal has been the customer service.  Was suppose to be called back twice by a supervisor and nothing.  I am not even sure some of them realize that Canada is a different country and uses different carriers then the United States.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 9, 2016)

am1 said:


> I am using the att go phone anywhere in North America plan and depending on where you are it is the *****.  It roams on Rogers and if it were to roam on Telus would work great.  I have an iphone 5 which may be part of the issue but the technical support would not say that.  Only thing worse then the signal has been the customer service.  Was suppose to be called back twice by a supervisor and nothing.  I am not even sure some of them realize that Canada is a different country and uses different carriers then the United States.



So it doesn't work right? (I'm trying to interpret the *****.) 

I'm going to try the T-Mobile plan this time. Going to the T-Mobile store with my friend today. I'll let you know!


----------



## am1 (Aug 9, 2016)

wackymother said:


> So it doesn't work right? (I'm trying to interpret the *****.)
> 
> I'm going to try the T-Mobile plan this time. Going to the T-Mobile store with my friend today. I'll let you know!



Works great in some places and where I am staying it it slow when it does work at all.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm back from Toronto! Pleased to report that my T-Mobile phone worked perfectly for texting and voice. 

BUT I only get 50MB (or something like that) of "roaming data." We went to Pennsylvania last week and I blew out my entire month's worth of roaming data. Needless to say, Toronto was roaming. 

So I had no data unless I was on a wireless network. I had to hover outside a Starbucks a few times. 

Still, this is good enough for my purposes. We're planning another trip up next month, so it's good to know that I have something that will work and that I need to hoard my roaming data.


----------



## moonstone (Aug 18, 2016)

Glad you had a good trip. Next time turn off the data part on the phone and just turn it on for brief periods when there is no wifi available. That will still enable you to make & get phone calls (which will incur a roaming charge if outside the "home" area) or make/receive text messages but wont eat up all your data.

Many places have free wifi besides Starbucks, even outdoors in some parts of downtown (ie:Yonge/Dundas Square) so you can just use that for free and save your data. 

Last year my sister spent 2 weeks in Florida with her phone turned off to avoid any roaming charges & she doesn't even have a smart phone, just an old flip phone with no data package! She really didnt understand the roaming part at all. 

~Diane


----------

